# Sticky  [RADIO] Samsung Galaxy S II Radios [update.zip] (Updated: 20 Aug 2011)



## gu1dry

Code:


/* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
 * thermonuclear war, or the end of the world. Please do some research<br />
 * if you have any concerns about flashing a radio before flashing it!<br />
 * YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the<br />
 * finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. */

*How to Flash:*

In order for this to work, the Samsung Galaxy S II needs to have ClockworkMod Recovery installed. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.

*Method via Recovery*

Download the your choice of radio for the Samsung Galaxy S II.
Copy the update.zip to the root of the SD card.
Power off the Samsung Galaxy S II.
Boot into the ClockworkMod Recovery, by holding the *Volume Up*, *Home* & *Power* buttons.
Once in the ClockworkMod Recovery, use the *Volume Rocker* to move around, and the *Power* button to select.
Select *Install zip from sdcard*.
Select *Choose zip from sdcard*.
Select the radio update.zip.
Allow the ClockworkMod Recovery to finish flashing the updated radince the installation has finished, select *Reboot system now*.

*Method via ROM Manager*
_Will add later._​
*Downloads:*


*XXKDH*
md5: 72ae8bc0fd11d0f12eda5d06e2909a50
*XXKDJ*
md5: 960a760d18a8f136edf27dc25ee064fb
*XXKE4*
md5: 9de7219965f54d379876a46de2754510
*XXKE7*
md5: a98d2c11d34651496430d824c9f78b51
*XXKF2*
md5: 0c8b084e3ec96526537f68742a1c5147
*XXKG1*
md5: 4d26858156043374691e5a95f727867a
*XXKG2*
md5: e81290b591f0c7afb450f538dad6a62a
*XXKG3*
md5: 38a4293e41a8f93a8a47597eda61637b
*XXKG5*
md5: 245c3024e108c1f6b3a891f83f6bb8a8
*XXKG6*
md5: 2bd19c89c62f4628d8785262d55d1e12
*XXKH1*
md5: d14aa9e77c31f00e89d49d7ba67025b7
*XXKH3*
md5: 8633fa7d8c7e3aa53cdbf5dcd9eb0fd0


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the XXKH3 radio.


----------



## tids2k

You can add this to the list

XXKI1 - Egypt modem.bin (09/09/2011)
XXKI1 Modem/Radio


----------



## vanpalen

i assume that i can flash these files with odin by extracting modem.bin file and adding it under PDA in ODIN 1.85

am i right? thank you

ps: volume rocker isn't working!


----------



## RedSpyder

What are the benefits of flashing a new radio?


----------



## Jonjungle

RedSpyder said:


> What are the benefits of flashing a new radio?


Better 3G signal + better signal = better battery life [sometimes]
Am using KL1 atm which I found the best after KI4.
KI3:
http://db.tt/BcMbJv7K

KI4:
http://db.tt/8ffDpWgW

KL1:
http://www.multiupload.com/L07I9QYMFY

KP1: [Latest but with issues / not suggested]
http://db.tt/MVMfa7Os


----------



## thomas1097

Can I use these radio updates on a Skyrocket?


----------



## BladeRunner

These are compatible with the i777 from At&T?


----------



## fletcher969

gu1dry said:


> *How to Flash:*
> 
> In order for this to work, the Samsung Galaxy S II needs to have ClockworkMod Recovery installed. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.
> 
> *Method via Recovery*
> Download the your choice of radio for the Samsung Galaxy S II.


This may seem obvious to others, but how does one know which radio to choose from the list? I'd hate to have to "guess" if one can brick their device by flashing the wrong one.

Thanks.


----------

